# Repashy superfoods spawn and grow



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone tried this yet?I just received a pack of it and am going to see what results I get from my fish.

For those who do not know,this is a gel food premix.You just add water and let it set and then cut and store.They have several types,Soilent green I feed the plecs who devour it.Meat pie all the fish really enjoy especially the bettas.The spawn and grow formula is for freshwater and marine carnivores,omnivores and insectivores.I will be taking pics of the gel as it sets when I mix it later tonight.

I am hoping this will help me get these macs a breeding and holding,and the ocellatas growing.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

With my (admittedly, supposed to be easier) albimarginata and strohi, the key was live food - whiteworms (a lot), blackworms (a little), daphnia (rarely) and freshly hatched artemia (a lot). I don't think any paste or gel food is going to have the effects live foods will.

White worms never spammed me the way Repashy did though, so maybe I'm grouchy...;-) - still, I find whiteworms easy to raise, and a great spawning trigger. As a staple, they are like lard and sugar sandwiches, but as a targeted treat, they are brilliant.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Gary,for the input.The thing is,they get live foods and still wont hold full term.I have had channs,albis,and pictas hold and release,and my mac did so once but never more than that.Im thinking he is missing something in his diet so the gel foods will just be something to round it out a little.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Complicated little beasts, aren't they. People who don't try to breed their fish miss out on a lot of interesting stuff.
I hope it works.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have bought there food before. My fish go crazy for it.


----------

